# How do you remove a Hymer Van cabin rooflight?



## Razzo (May 1, 2005)

I have a Hymer Van 572 with a rooflight over the cabin area. It is non opening and has a blind. The other rooflights and windows are Remis and this could be the same. 

I have developed a water leak into the parcel shelf below this rooflight and above the windscreen. I have three dealers look at it (two Hymer, one in Pau France and one in Madrid) but neither could remove it to repair the leak. One thought access was from above but his knowledgeable worker was on holidays. I do not believe it would be accessed from below as this would require the ceiling to be removed along with all the upper cupboards in the front 2 metres. Gaffer tape between the outer perspex and the roof has stopped the leak at the moment. 

There appears to be two seals and inner one around the edge of the inside skin and one around the outer perspex. (The inside window is approximately 40cm narrower than the outer one.)

I assume the outer perspex must just pop off but I have not found where it is fixed and a cracked window will be worse than a gaffered window. I could wait to find another HYmer dealer in southern Spain or wait until I return to the UK in April next year. But who there would no how to access it there anyway?


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good afternoon, 

It's likely the inner perspex panel is bonded to the outer perspex panel and won't be seperable so the complete perspex panel (which looks like Polyplastic) would have be removed externally as the edges will be bonded down to the body, all surfaces cleaned thoroughly and the correct bonding agent used to resecure it.

We ordered a glass rooglight much like this for a Knaus as the perspex panel bonded to it had cracked so the complete unit required replacement; it was secured to the roof using similar agents to what windscreens are bonded with.

We also secured an overcab rooflight like this to a Swift and again, it was bonded from the outside.

I hope this helps, but if you get stuck then we can always contact Hymer technical for you; we would need your chassis number however.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

I shall watch this thread with interest.

Our Hymer Van 522 has the same rooflight and the outer "perspex" is looking a bit crazed.


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

If anyone wants to PM me a chassis or serial number I'll see if the parts system shows anything on the diagrams for you.

Regards
Chris


----------



## happygolucky (Jul 18, 2006)

Hi Razzo,

Would a simple solution be to run a bead of clear silicon sealant around the edge of the perspex and the roof if that is where you believe the leak is. I have done this on a couple of my window frames.

If the window has no sign of other fixings i suspect as Chris has said it is bonded or very tightly clipped together. Trying to separate the panel is likely to break it completely.

For your interest I enquired recently for the price of a new (small) side window to replace one that has begun to show small hairline cracks where the window stays are fixed. This was over £200.

I would sit down before you hear the cost of your one.

Hope this helps
Regards
Brian


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good morning Razzo & pippin,

I have attached the parts diagram which shows the forward overcab rooflight, but this unfortunately offers no more insight in to how this is fitted or which parts its comprised of; it does however show angled profiles to the right and left of the part that perhaps it comes preinstalled in the panel it rests in, but then again it may be as simple as indicating its location within this panel.

The parts system indicates an approxomite suggested retail cost of £1400inc VAT; this however is likely to be subject to an additional charge for carriage of large items which I couldn't confirm a cost or whether Hymer would apply this without asking, but I would expect to run in to two to three hundred pounds if it was applicable.

I'm not at work next week to be able to follow anything else up unfortunately, but you may wish to email Hymer Aftersales [email protected] to see if they can offer any further assistance in my absence.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## happygolucky (Jul 18, 2006)

Ouch!!!

I did suggest you should sit down

Brian


----------

